# Super High Definition Photo Of London



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

http://www.360cities.net/london-photo-en.html
80gigapixels + 360 degree panoramic photo = awesome.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Takes a while to load, got sick of waiting after a while.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I scanned the horizon for areas I've lived. I could see central London from those places but can't see those places from the photo of central London above. Maybe they didn't go high enough and the buildings are obscuring those places.

When I lived with parents I could see the Post Office Tower a few miles away from the top of a nearby hill. When I lived the other end of London I could clearly see the Dome, St. Paul's Cathedral and various towers from the right height.


----------

